# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El recibo del agua subirá en Andalucía

## ben-amar

Diario Córdoba, Jueves 3 de Marzo de 2011.
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=621272
19:25 h.
a partir del 1 de mayo
El recibo del agua subirá en Andalucía por el nuevo canon que marca la UE
La normativa obliga a garantizar en el 2015 la depuración y el buen mantenimiento de los recursos hídricos

03/03/2011 EFE 
El recibo del agua se encarecerá en Andalucía por la aplicación del canon que fija la Ley autonómica de Aguas para mejora de infraestructuras y por el traslado del aumento de la recaudación en la Demarcación del Guadalquivir a que obliga la UE para recuperar el coste real del ciclo integral del agua.

Ambas iniciativas son consecuencia de la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA) de la UE, que obliga a garantizar en 2015 la depuración y el buen mantenimiento de todas las aguas y a trasladar el coste real de este compromiso a los consumidores, tanto domésticos como agrarios o industriales, para fomentar un uso eficiente de este bien escaso.

El canon de mejora de la Ley andaluza de Aguas se comenzará a cobrar a partir del próximo 1 de mayo y prevé recaudar 1.765 millones de euros en los próximos cinco años para financiar las trescientas obras de infraestructuras de depuración y saneamiento que han sido declaradas de interés por la Junta de Andalucía.

Por otra parte, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG) y las demás instituciones responsables de esta cuenca deberán aumentar su recaudación en unos 110 millones de euros, también antes de 2015, para cumplir el mandato de la DMA de que los ingresos por suministro cubran el coste real del ciclo integral del agua, que incluye su obtención, almacenamiento, transporte y depuración.

El Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir, actualmente sometido a información púbica, establece que este aumento de la recaudación se trasladará "levemente" al actual canon de regadío y a las tarifas de los consumidores urbanos e industriales.

Este Plan cifra el coste total de los servicios susceptibles de recuperación en esta cuenca en 649,9 millones de euros, mientras que los ingresos que cobran los diferentes organismos ascienden a 553,9 millones de euros, lo que arroja un déficit de los mencionados 110 millones.

La mayor recuperación de costes se logra actualmente en los suministros para usos industrial y doméstico, cuyas tarifas cubren el 86,82 y el 86,72 por ciento del coste real de estos abastecimientos, respectivamente, frente al riego agrario, que sólo paga el 77,91 por ciento del coste real del agua que consume.

La previsión de estos índices para 2015 fija una recuperación de costes del 88,73 por ciento para el suministro en alta de todos los usos, del 91,31 por ciento para el abastecimiento urbano y del 75,82 por ciento para el regadío.

Para lograr este aumento de la recaudación de 110 millones de euros el proyecto del Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir propone una "ligera elevación" del canon de alta que se cobra para el regadío "para recuperar completamente los costes en riego", que se aplicaría a las de 722.843 hectáreas que se abastecen de aguas superficiales y subterráneas.

La segunda medida propuesta es la de actualizar las tarifas del abastecimiento y saneamiento, tanto urbano como industrial, que se aplican a 4,266 millones de personas.

El Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir prevé que el aumento del canon en alta para el regadío induzca, además, un ahorro de 22,46 hectómetros cúbicos, mientras que el incremento de las tarifas urbana e industrial favorecerá una reducción del consumo en otros 17,59 hectómetros cúbicos.

Los últimos datos sobre consumo de agua en esta demarcación, correspondientes a 2007, fijan que un 12 por ciento del suministro en alta corresponde al uso urbano (doméstico e industrial conectado), otro 87 por ciento al uso agrario y el uno por ciento restante al consumo industrial singular.

----------


## REEGE

La comunidad ya va a empezar a pagar su sueño de Transferencia, de ser la dueña del río Guadalquivir, ahora el pastel tiene que repartirse entre la Administración, por medio de su CHG y la Junta por medio de la triple A... Y encima con ésta gran crisis y reducciones de presupuestos tanto por el Gobierno Español como por la Unión Europea...
Antes sólo Administración Central... ahora Autonómica, Provincial, Ayuntamientos... No llega para tantos!!!!!
Y lo pagaremos los ciudadanos de a pie, no lo dudeis.
Un saludo a todos... Y que acabe pronto ésta crisis!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

YA queda establecido que este canon es el que pagara la mejora de las infraestructuras necesarias para la total depuracion de las aguas. La diferencia es que antes solo se contemplaba el pago por uso domestico y ahora tambien lo pagaran los usos industrial y agrario.
Siempre es preferible pagar en tu tierra, y si es por un sueño conseguido aun mas, que pagar y que vaya para otro lado.

----------


## Salut

REEGE, no creo que el incremento del recibo del agua se pueda achacar tan grandemente a la transferencia... vale que puede haber peor gestión, vale que puede haber corruptelas... no se si más o menos que antes... pero el recibo del agua va a subir muy mucho EN TODAS LAS CUENCAS, con independencia del gestor.

Razón: Directiva Marco del Agua...

----------

